# Phalaenopsis lowii



## JeanLux (Sep 6, 2012)

A plant from my recent trip to Popow:

bud:






and the (IMO) very lovely bloom;





Jean


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice work Jean.

I have about 40 plants I mounted on cork and its interesting that I thought I would loose the lot over winter, yet in the spring, new roots ands growth has begun to appear.

Brett


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice Jean:clap:

These have a tough reputation to do well with.

Keep it going!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2012)

Bon chance!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2012)

don't keep them too wet; a very good lowii grower down in florida told me that even aos judges kill lots of his lowii and parishii, because they keep them too wet. drying out is good

nice flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 7, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a front pic Jean?


----------



## Stone (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice!! These like it cool no?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Wonderful!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a front pic Jean?



Front pic for my friend Thanasis !

of course the plant is mounted on the dark wood plate left, right is a purpurata leaf that I used as a temp. support for the pic :







Mike, I have another lowii, 3 growths, that I got from Popow by the end of 2010 (so already 1,5 year surviving here)! I have it hanging near one of my fans in the gh, shady but not cool! It grows happily, but no spikes yet ! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes -- I like that!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 19, 2012)

A new flower opening in the morning sunlight!! Jean


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 19, 2012)

This species in the wild gets to 16c low and probably 38c high I am told.. It grows near a lake now as that area was flooded recently.


----------



## newbud (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful. This Phal is at the top of my list. Any one know of any stateside?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful pis!!!!! This phal has a very interesting "face"!!!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Wonderful pis!!!!! This phal has a very interesting "face"!!!


Reminds me of an Anteater.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful looking bloom!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Reminds me of an Anteater.



Hehe... indeed


----------



## Clark (Sep 25, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2012)

Bravo Jean:clap:

Can we have a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> Bravo Jean:clap:
> 
> Can we have a pic of the whole plant?



Et voilà Rick!!!

my 2 lowiis: on the left the blooming one I got from Popow in spike beginning of august, the one on the right is from Popow too, I got it 2 years ago, 3 growths but no blooms yet ! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, the spike gets very big compared to the plant's size...!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 29, 2012)

Neat Jean. I love that crazy column!


----------

